# LGD's and Vizslas



## Vizsla Baby

We are about to move to our deep south rural property and are planning to have some chickens & eventually other livestock. Obviously that will attract coyotes, bobcats, wild pigs, etc, which are a danger to livestock as well as my precious Vizslas!

We think we might eventually need a LGD or a donkey for animal protection. Does anyone have experience with Vizslas and Great Pyrs or Anatolian Shepherds? We would probably get a pup. 

Or experience with a donkey? I can see the Vizsla's being a pest & getting kicked or do they include them in their "pack"?


----------



## Shake

I can't help you out at all with the topic at hand, but I wanted to thank the original poster for increasing my knowledge base today, as I had no idea what LGD stood for. So thanks VB!

And for anyone else who doesn't know:

A livestock guardian dog (LGD) is a type of pastoral dog bred for the purpose of protecting livestock from predators. Livestock guardian dogs stay with the group of animals they protect as a full-time member of the flock or herd.


----------



## redbirddog

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Komondor

Maybe keep the theme of Hungarian dogs and get a Puli or Komondor?


----------



## R E McCraith

llamas are another option - very protective of the herd


----------



## harrigab

what about geese? they were guardians in days gone by....


----------



## hobbsy1010

Gravel.........

An intruders nightmare!!! 

Hobbsy


----------



## texasred

Maybe its the hunter in me, but live traps and predator hunting comes to mind. 
Chickens that are started in a coop, will return to it before nightfall. My mom has lost very few chickens over the years, but her chicken coops a very secure. You just have to remember to close, and lock the door after the chickens have went in to roost.
A good donkey is great for running them with livestock, but a good one will also stomp a dog that gets in that pasture. I've seen some that are more laid back, and only go into protective mode if something is actually bothering the livestock. Others come all the way across a pasture to go after a dog.

LGDs are like any other dogs, you need to heavily research the breeder. I know someone that breeds Anatolians, but I wouldn't recommend them as a breeder. The dogs take care of the livestock, but half of the family can't go in the pasture either.


----------



## einspänner

You should check out https://www.facebook.com/groups/scchickensduckslivestock/. I've seen a lot of LGD puppies for sale on here, granted they're from hobby breeders and not exactly up to the the usual standard we recommend here. Most of them are actually G. Pyrenees/ Anatolian mixes. 

A friend's brother has a chicken farm and also raises goats. They have a boykin and a pyrenees/pit mix that they sort of use as farm dogs/ LGDs by which I mean they're not really trained, but they keep watch out of instinct. They've always been friendly with Scout though, even with her stalking the chickens. 

Actually, have you thought about Guinea fowl? They eat ticks and I hear they make a pretty good warning system. http://modernfarmer.com/2014/10/get-watch-bird/

I can't wait to see all of this in action!


----------



## Vizsla Baby

It won't be long einspanner! We'll be done with construction by mid summer for sure! 

Right now the whole construction zone is a no dog area. Too many workers, too much material laying around, nails, etc. 

Maybe the 3rd get together early Fall? A wonderful time of year!


----------

